# Craftsman 2 HP Router



## Dan Mooney (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the Craftsman 2 HP Router combo (Model 320.17543) it's mounted in my router table (using the fixed base), I'm finding when I use the above table adjuster, as I raise or lower the router it tends to slip down instead of moving smoothly. Is this a normal factor of this router, or just a defect I need to return for a replacement?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dan,

I just got the same router. I need to get a longer hex key to use above table adjuster, but I noticed in the manual you need to unlock the motor clamp to make rough adjustment, relock then use adjuster for fine tuning. Let me know if this helos.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dan

This is defect or to say the norm.. but it's easy fix,,take a look inside the gear box and you will see a SMALL spring,remove it and take it down to the hardware store and pickup one that just a little bit longer and stronger,put it back in place and you just fixed it for 20 cents..

I should say I have 3 of the router combo kits and only one had this error,,so to say it maybe a one of the 5:00 o'clock Friday things...bad batch of springs maybe ..
======






Dan Mooney said:


> I have the Craftsman 2 HP Router combo (Model 320.17543) it's mounted in my router table (using the fixed base), I'm finding when I use the above table adjuster, as I raise or lower the router it tends to slip down instead of moving smoothly. Is this a normal factor of this router, or just a defect I need to return for a replacement?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan


----------



## Dan Mooney (Feb 2, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Dan
> 
> This is defect or to say the norm.. but it's easy fix,,take a look inside the gear box and you will see a SMALL spring,remove it and take it down to the hardware store and pickup one that just a little bit longer and stronger,put it back in place and you just fixed it for 20 cents..
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, Thanks for the heads-up, I replaced the spring and it's working fine!:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

You're Welcome

It's funny what a little be of presser will do 

====



Dan Mooney said:


> Hey Bob, Thanks for the heads-up, I replaced the spring and it's working fine!:


----------



## bbak (Feb 8, 2005)

whats the easiest way to get that spring and gears back on? I'm having a tough time. I just took off the push rod, should I have to remove more to make access easier?
Thanks Bruce


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you have a small pair of snap ring pliers with the small knob to compress the spring and hold it..once you have the spring compress it's easy to get all the parts back in place,if you don't have the pliers use some tape to get it smaller..masking tape works well..then once it's in place cut off the tape..

======



bbak said:


> whats the easiest way to get that spring and gears back on? I'm having a tough time. I just took off the push rod, should I have to remove more to make access easier?
> Thanks Bruce


----------



## bbak (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll have to pick up some snap ring pliers and give this a go. I therefore shouldn't have to remove the fine adjustment knob and shaft then in order to gain better access right?
Thanks Bruce


----------



## gmacy (Mar 12, 2015)

*Same issue*

I picked up this router and table at an auction recently and experienced the same issue with the fine adjustment. A search of the internet brought me right to this thread. I'll see if I can get another spring. Thanks in advance. Glenn


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome, Glen!
Seeing this thread pop up again reminded me of 'Bobj3' who recently passed away.
We all miss his almost encyclopedic knowledge, and willingness to help.
I almost expect him to add another comment...


----------

